# Lekarze > Forum kardiologiczne >  porada

## Aga123721

nie dawno miałam niesamowity ból pod żebrami w prawym boku przeszywajacy na prawa strone pleców ijeszcze rozchodzacy sie po brzuchu reka zrobiła mi sie ciężka pozdrawiam

----------

